# Langener Waldsee " 2. Versuch " ab 25 J. !!!



## bauser (28. Juni 2004)

Also nun doch !!!!!!

" LANGENER WALDSEE THREAD " freigegeben ab 25 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG

Nach mehrfachem DRÄNGEN etlicher ( ca. 1000 ) Benutzer + Begleiter des ersten Waldsee THREAD`S , habe ich mich nun entschlossen diesen ZWEITEN  auf zu machen !!

Weshalb und warum , wird jeder  wissen oder sich zumindest denken können , der die Sache verfolgt hat oder bei uns mit gefahren ist!!




So nun haut rein Jungs und  Mädels ,      
hoffen wir das es noch nicht zu spät ist und dieser THREAD da weiter macht wo der ERSTE vor langer Zeit aufgehört hat od. besser gesagt gestorben ist !!! 



   

Gruß bauser


----------



## Korbinator (28. Juni 2004)

O.k., Butter bei die Fische, kein langes Gequatsche:

Donnerstag, 1.7., 16.45 Uhr am Mörfeldener Waldsee wenn jemand Bock hat. Ich bin zwar Bike-mässig z.Zt. auf mein Dirt-Hardtail angewiesen, aber macht ja nix.

@Bauser: was ist jetzt dran an Deiner Krankheitsgeschichte? Alles fit?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (28. Juni 2004)

@korbinator
deine info ( wo her auch immer du sie hast ) entspricht der wahrheit !!!
für mich ist noch mindestens 2 wochen pause angesagt !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. Juni 2004)

Hi there, my fellow 25+ more mature patrons,

It is a delight to see, that we finally will have a platform for our interests again. We all are quite aware of what happened to the last thread, i.e. it was spamed by immature comments and postings. It was a real "pain in the ass" in the last months and more and more of the members from the "good old times" - here this statement actually fits - lost their interest in the thread. To counteract this concerning development we now introduce to you this new thread, and we do hope, that you will join us again.

Regarding the biking - here went the development the opposite way compared to the thread. Our riding got better and better, even if some of our members had a really though "injury plagued" season as of today - better times are ahead, my friends - and first and foremost we all participated in some trail maintenance, and right now we are starting to enjoy the fruits of our labour. 

So, all you out there, come and rejoin.

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## soulfly (29. Juni 2004)

Ja tach an alle!

endlich ein neues zu hause!   

korbi du kriegst ne PM wg. DO.! evtl. komm später ich nach(wg. arbeit)



gruss an alle! man sieht sich!



beidemweg:habe grade im radio gehört das die den badesee gesperrt haben wegen "keimen im wasser".......


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

It's good to see, that the "Usual Suspects" have returned.


----------



## X young-jedi X (29. Juni 2004)

n abend die herrschaften,

nach langer zeit hab ichs endlich geschafft mich im ibc anzumelden. 

@korbinator: taunus tour - sag wann und wo
@eurosquirrel: wallet still lost in the woods - but f**k it - es trifft ja keinen armen   
@bauser: gute besserung unbekannter weise   
@soulfly: here i am.

@all: good to be here.

gruss 
bs aka young jedi

life is pain - get your bike and feel it!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. Juni 2004)

I see, that you are using the name I picked for you, young Jedi. 

Sorry about the wallet, but as you say.... Nevertheless, Rene and I have been in the woods yesterday and did some trail maintenance. My report: It's getting better by the day, and everything is rideable, even on a hardtail!!!

It's too bad, that you can't join us for Sunday's BBQ, but upon your return the trails will be ready - as if there could ever be, you know, new lines, new challenges, higher, skinnier etc....

Nevertheless, I am still counting on you for the freeride trip down south starting around July 19th.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free

Your "trail master" - 
may the force be with you


----------



## X young-jedi X (29. Juni 2004)

guess this is the best name option for me to chose. i've a lot to learn, man..

regarding first blood. guess this will be the hell of a ride when it's finished. just talked to the other "creator" and learned about the new skinny.. harhar.
yeah man, it's a pitty but i can't join you since i need to drive to hamburg next sunday. but whatever - i'm looking forward to austria and suisse as from the 19th. this will be a killer.   

later dude
and may the force be with u and all of us.


----------



## soulfly (29. Juni 2004)

fahr doch direkt um 17-18uhr ausm odw. weiter nach HH und komm am sonntag mit.
dann biste auch direkt nachem sandmännchen in rokk_city


----------



## X young-jedi X (29. Juni 2004)

geht leider nüsch - weil ich doch früh bzw mittags da sein muss.. SHYCE..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (29. Juni 2004)

Hey Babes!

Schön, Euch Alle wieder auf einem Fleck zu, äh, lesen. Hoffentlich kommt demnächst mal wieder die ganze Bande zusammen.  

@Mini-Jedi: may the Forz (  ) be with you in HH, komm´ aber bitte wieder, der Taunus wartet (O.k., der Odenwald auch).

@Soulfly: Guckstu PM, hastu!

@Phil: Selbiges wie für Soulfly gilt auch für Dich.


Schüss


----------



## adaso (29. Juni 2004)

Bauser wir danken DIR !!!

Wurde aber auch Zeit mensch Kerle !!!


----------



## guuuude (29. Juni 2004)

Bauser das hast du gut gemacht   

Wie bekomme ich den das Bild hier rein was ich Dir gestern geschickt hab???


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

@guuude & adaso

It's good to have you back. Join us soon for a ride down here in the "Odenwald".

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (30. Juni 2004)

Moin moin, hier ich...
Wie schon im ersten Langener-Thread bekunde ich auch hier mein Interesse an Feierabendfahrten in der Waldsee-Gegenden. Zwei Zusammentreffen gabs ja schon (Gruß Bauser & Soulfly  ), ma guckn, ob's 'n paar mehr werden...
Und legt eure Treffzeiten nicht so arg früh, 16:45, da arbeiten manche noch heul:


----------



## X young-jedi X (30. Juni 2004)

@corbinator: de taunus rennt net fort.. aber ich werde mich beeilen wieder nach good ol ffm zukommen.
@zombie: seh ich auch so, 16:45 is ne scheiss zeit und viel zu früh fürs die arbeitenden massen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (30. Juni 2004)

@korbi,zombie,youngyeti:
wir wärs am Donnerstg zwischen 18:30-19:00 treffen anner bmxbahn..und dann ne gemütlcihe runde?   

und selbst das kann ich nicht 100% zusagen(aber lässt sich evtl. machen)


----------



## Zombie025 (30. Juni 2004)

Das klingt schon bessa! Wenn nix schief geht müsst ich's schaffen, zur Not hechle ich halt hinterher


----------



## bauser (30. Juni 2004)

na toll und ich sitz zu haus und leck meine wunden , sch.....!!!!!

na so wie es scheint kommen alle " alten " aus früheren tagen wieder zum vorschein    

@guuuude 
grafik einfügen !!!!! ( das ding mit dem berg drauf   )


----------



## brocke (30. Juni 2004)

moin jungs,

also ich wäre dabei. ihr müsst mir nur sagen wo der treffpunkt für morgen abend ist. kenn mich da kein meter aus!!


----------



## Korbinator (30. Juni 2004)

N´abend an Alle!

Wegen morgen: ich hab´ halt Frühdienst, bin spätestens um 16 Uhr am Fluch-Hafen fertig. Wenn mir nix einfällt was ich 2-3 Stunden lang treiben könnte, mache ich mich wohl doch auf den Heimweg. Mal sehen, wenn ich´s nicht hinbekomme, fahrt halt ohne mich. Bin dann halt beim nächsten Mal dabei, Lebbe geht weider.

Wo wäre dann jetzt Treffpunkt - bin ja Aussengeländer, müsste wenigstens mal ´nen Strassennamen wissen.

Greetz


----------



## X young-jedi X (30. Juni 2004)

tach ihr leut, 
morgen abend geht leider net klar weil meine mama geburtstag hat und des is numa heilig! freitag wäre aber nochmal cool, da wär ich uff jeden am start. ich hoffe noch jemand - weil ich samstag nach hamburg aufBRECHe und da nicht besonders fahren kann. 
gebt ma nen tipp was ich mitnehmen soll - das wtp bmx oder doch lieber das hardtail? was meint ihr? hotel - arbeit 20min..    
gruss
yj


----------



## Zombie025 (30. Juni 2004)

Wie wärs denn Treffpunkt Bahnhof Neuisenburg? Der sollte für alle zu finden sein und von dort kann man gemütlich im "Gänsemarsch" an der Bahn zur Bahn (oder bis nach Langen) klackern


----------



## brocke (30. Juni 2004)

Zombie025 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn Treffpunkt Bahnhof Neuisenburg? Der sollte für alle zu finden sein und von dort kann man gemütlich im "Gänsemarsch" an der Bahn zur Bahn (oder bis nach Langen) klackern




also dann wäre ich für den buchschlager bahnhof... ist näher dran (glaub ich jedenfalls  )  
wann denn dann???


----------



## Zombie025 (30. Juni 2004)

brocke schrieb:
			
		

> also dann wäre ich für den buchschlager bahnhof... ist näher dran (glaub ich jedenfalls  )
> wann denn dann???


Nö, ist's nicht (ich glaub von Buschschlag aus sinds 5m mehr  

Mir egal, sollen andere bestimmen


----------



## soulfly (1. Juli 2004)

tja sorry aber wie schon vermutet klappt es bei mir heute abend nicht.(LH-Sommerfest    ).ich versuch mich irgendwie zu drücken hab aber wenig hoffnung.
wünsch dem rest aber viel spass!

EDIT:
ALSO BEI MIR KLAPPT ES HEUTE 100% NICHT !

wie wärs mitm wöchentlichen treffen um 18:30 ??
damit man mal eher planen kann.....welcher tag( mo,di,mi..?) wäre gut und wo(bahnhof N-I?)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juli 2004)

Es nähert sich der Feierabend... und der Treffpunkt ist wohl immer noch fraglich? Also, wer ist denn um 18:30 an der BMX-bahn, oder bahnhof Neuisenburg  ?


----------



## Korbinator (1. Juli 2004)

Ich schaff´s nicht heute, muss zum Onkel Doc - mein Arm wieder.

Gruss und trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## brocke (1. Juli 2004)

18:30 klingt gut.
hab halt kein schimmer wo die bmx-bahn ist. werde halt die augen offen halten.


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

meine "Heimat"   ist eigentlich der "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread. Jetzt hab ich mal aus Interesse in Eure "Zweitauflage" reingeschaut. Fällt ja schon irgendwie auf  

Ich weiß zwar nicht weshalb es dazu kam...hab da nur Vermutungen...

Jedenfalls wollt Ich Euch viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Thread wünschen und natürlich (weiterhin) tolle Touren   

Gummi unten !!

Grüße Frank


----------



## adaso (2. Juli 2004)

@ Google

Danke !! wünschen wir euch ebenso !!


----------



## Korbinator (2. Juli 2004)

Und, seid Ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen?

Gruz


----------



## Zombie025 (2. Juli 2004)

Ja, immerhin waren wir zu zweit  
Leider war meine erste grobe Koordinatenangabe wohl zu grob, so dass Brocke sich auf 3"Reifen vom See zur Bahn quälen musste  War aber ganz witzisch an der Bahn... und ich habe endlich den Double bezwungen, yippieee


----------



## soulfly (5. Juli 2004)

alle wieder gut zu hause gelandet und noch finale geguckt?

war schön gestern!   

ich hoffe wir kriegen es nicht erst in 14tagen gebacken uns mal wieder zu 
treffen.....ne feierabendrunde sollte ja irgendwie machbar sein.

also bis dann.



R
 F


----------



## guuuude (5. Juli 2004)

guude

Ne 4 minuten hab ich verpasst ;-( andererseits gabs zeitgleich auch noch die Wiederholung von der MotoGP.

Sag mal bescheid wegen Feierabend runde. Bei mir ists dann allerdings mit Hund!!

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X young-jedi X (6. Juli 2004)

moinsen ihr buben,
erstma viele grüsse ausm mässig sonnigen hamburg! ist ganz nett hier oben - nur leider alles so flatland.. froie mich schon aufn odenwald und den taunus und den lws. 
@eurosquirrel: master, here is my report: the imperial troops have overtaken hamburg city but i will defeat them with my bmx (a weapon from the older days ). may the force be with you.. but i guess i cannot join the trip to austria cause the miscalculated something with my vacationdayz - these bastards.. gotta stay here till 23rd july   
but i'll send u an email when everything is cleared..
@all: viel spass im sonnigen süden (kein plan wie des wedder in de heimat is..) aber trotzdem: gebt eusch hart!!!
x young-jedi x


----------



## Korbinator (6. Juli 2004)

@Jediknight: Du freust Dich auf den lws? Den Lendenwirbelsäulenbereich??? Im Intimbereich soll man auch gut Spass haben können. Bin hier im Taunus schon viel rumgefahren, habe ihn aber noch nicht entdecken können. May the farts be with you anyway!  

@All: je nach Wetter wäre sicher bei mir noch ´ne Eierfabend-Runde machbar, bin meist gegen 16 Uhr zu Hause. Drückt die Wetter-Daumen und sacht ma an, ob was geht. Es gibt z.B. zwischen Oberursel Bahnhof und Bad Homburg eine kleine Motocross-Strecke, wenn mal jemand Lust auf Abwechslung hat. Ich will ja üben... Ansonsten bin ich für Trails im Rhein-Main-Gebiet immer zu haben, einfach melden. Und nicht vergessen: ich bin aus Zucker...  

Greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (7. Juli 2004)

Greetings, young yedi,

it seems, that you are a victim of the dark side. Nevertheless, try to listen to inner voice and rip the streets out there in this dark and wet galaxy due north. It is a disappointment, that you can't join me, but hey, there will be other times, at FBT perhaps.

Take care


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Juli 2004)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> @All: je nach Wetter wäre sicher bei mir noch ´ne Eierfabend-Runde machbar, bin meist gegen 16 Uhr zu Hause. Drückt die Wetter-Daumen und sacht ma an, ob was geht. Es gibt z.B. zwischen Oberursel Bahnhof und Bad Homburg eine kleine Motocross-Strecke, wenn mal jemand Lust auf Abwechslung hat. Ich will ja üben... Ansonsten bin ich für Trails im Rhein-Main-Gebiet immer zu haben, einfach melden. Und nicht vergessen: ich bin aus Zucker...
> 
> Greetz



Hm, klingt gut. Für morgen oder Freitag wär ich zu haben. Aber sag mal, is diese Moppedstrecke den überhaupt wieder fahrbar? Als ich das letzte mal da war (letztes Jahr) war die so flach umgebaut und kaputt, dass man da ohne Motoantrieb keinen Spass haben konnte...

(Darf ich hier eignetlich schreiben, wenn ich noch nich 25 bin?  )


----------



## Korbinator (7. Juli 2004)

@Hellspawn: Das mit der Motocross-Strecke hat sich erledigt, die ist erstens umgebaut worden, zweitens ist das Lehmboden, und drittens daher momentan durch das miese Wetter unfahrbar matschig. Habe gerade in den News die Wetterprognose für den Rest der Woche gesehen, sieht ja nicht so sommerlich aus, soll bis nächste Woche regnen und ab Freitag wieder kühler werden. Schaun mer mal... Übrigens, zu Deinem Alter: nobody´s perfekt   

@All: Mach´ ma einer schöneres Wetter, will nicht nach oder vor jeder Tour mein Bike entkrusten.


----------



## soulfly (13. Juli 2004)

MoinMoin 

wollte nrumal hören wies euch allen bei dem herrlichen wetter geht?  

wie schauts aus mit nächstem WE? ich muss wahrscheinlich am samstag arbeiten, denke aber das sonntag klar geht.
ich bring dann die garbanzoCD mit.  

@yeti: seh mal zu das du dein ar**h nach ffm bewegst oder biste schon ein eingebürgerter fischkopp?

@rest: gebt mal laut !

gruß
RF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (13. Juli 2004)

Moin meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren,

Jammer-Mode an:  bin völlig in der Schlechtwetter-Depression. Habe anstatt nächste Woche nun diese Woche frei. Daher fällt der Road-Trip für mich flach, verschiebbar is da nix. Ich wollte dann eigentlich mit meiner Prinzessin in den warmen Süden flüchten, die ersten freien bezahlbaren Flüge waren dann allerdings erst ab morgen machbar, für 4 Tage muss ich dann aber auch keine 500 Mücken ausgeben. Folglich sitze ich jetzt seit Samstag im sonnigen Hessen fest. Jammer-Mode aus.  

Immerhin ist mein Slayer wieder startklar, das wird heute mittag erstmal von hier aus über Batzenbäumchen, Gickelsburg, Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken und Fuchstanz auf den Feldberg geprügelt. Dann geht´s über den Altkönig zurück zur Hohemark und von da dann easy zurück über Feldwege.

Wenn zufällig jemand Zeit und Bock hat, so gegen 14 Uhr geht´s los in Friedrichsdorf.

Gruss an alle!


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi guys,

Well, I will begin my hard earned vacation on Friday. The first day will be reserved for "trail maintenance" - I am planning on adding a little bit "spice" to some sections. And, Soulfly, it would be great, if you could make it on Saturday, too. We do need every help we can get, and Sunday we will enjoy the fruit of our labour. And, if anyone wants to join me on Friday, I mean you - Korbi, give me a ring.

I see you all this weekend.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## X young-jedi X (14. Juli 2004)

tach ihr buben,

hoffe, dass es euch allen gut geht. hier im norden is ja ma gar nix mit radln. habe ja mein bmx dabei und bin auch mal ein bisserl hamburg abgefahren. eher mässig. ich freu mich schon auf meine geliebtes hessenland mit hüngeln und wäldern. noch 2 wochen und dann gehts in die heimat. 
@eurosquirrel: what a pitty. i'd like to support the maintenance but i'm still fu**ing far away from the odenwald    but as mentioned above i'll be back at 31st. by the way what's up the things we talked about? any news?
@soulfly: aale babbf**t. dann komm ich auch zu dir und streichel dein verbliebenes haupthaar.   
bis denne und tschöööö
x young-jedi x


----------



## bauser (19. Juli 2004)

@all ( gestern )
war super gestern , sollten wir so schnell als möglich wiederh. !!!!

@zombie
hoffe du bist noch gut nach hause gekommen

@phil
wünsch dir einen wunderschönen urlaub u. komm heil wieder zurück   

@soulfly + zombie
wie sieht es aus diese woche mit ner feierabend - runde ???


----------



## Korbinator (19. Juli 2004)

Gestern  
Was war gestern - ausser Gewitter über Gewitter?

Gruss


----------



## bauser (19. Juli 2004)

guten morgen korbi !!  
im odenwald war`s gestern bis auf einen kurzen regenschauer trocken !!
eigentlich war`s ein wunderbares bike-wetter !!!


----------



## soulfly (20. Juli 2004)

[email protected]!

ja war klasse am sonntag!   
wg. ner feierabendrunde wär heute evtl. ok.aber warten wir mal ab wie s wetter wird... 

wir telefonieren......  

grüsse

R
F


----------



## bauser (20. Juli 2004)

alles klar  

@korbinator
na was war wohl gestern ??? was hatten wir denn vor 2 wochen ausgemacht ?? na ja wenn man halt alt wird   

was ist mit dir zombie lebst du noch ???????????


----------



## Zombie025 (20. Juli 2004)

bauser schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar
> 
> @korbinator
> na was war wohl gestern ??? was hatten wir denn vor 2 wochen ausgemacht ?? na ja wenn man halt alt wird
> ...



Ja, ich versuch nur immer noch, irgendwie von G-U nach Frankfurt zu fahren  
Nö, war kein Problem, ich bin über Dieburg gefahren, 2 Min nach meiner Ankunft am Bahnhof fuhr auch schon der (letzte?)Zug... perfektes Timing

Diese Woche sieht bei mir eher mau aus, ab morgen gehts täglich nach Mannheim.. da werd ich wohl erst recht spät wieder zurückkommen, so daß aus einer Feierabendrunde wohl nix wird, aber ma guckn... ich meld mich

Auf jeden Fall war der Sonntag richtig nett, muss unbedingt wiederholt werden  

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Zombie025 (2. August 2004)

Back in FF... was geht?
Wie wäre es (Idee stammt von Bauser... nicht dass ich mich mit fremden Lorbeeren und so  ) einen festen Tag in der Woche für Touren/Treffen am/im/um den See zu vereinbaren?
Irgendwas ausser Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag halt, Treffpunkt BMX-Bahn oder Plateu am See (oder vielleicht "warmer Strand"?  )
Sacht ma was...

Klimaanlagengekühlte Grüße aus FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (2. August 2004)

also ich bin dabei   
außer montag geht`s bei mir immer , ich richte mich da ganz nach euch !!
denk mal das die bmx bahn am besten wär als treffpunkt , weil sie irgendwie in der mitte liegt !!

uhrzeit ???
tag ???
ab wann ???

@soulfly
WAS LOS ???????????


----------



## soulfly (2. August 2004)

HeyHo

ja fester tag in der woche hört sich prima an.mit wäre am liebste irgendwann von mo-mi...do+fr ist arbeitstechnisch schlecht.

ich werf jetzt einfachmal XXXXXXXX 18:30 (BMXe) in´n raum.
dafür-dagegen-alternativen?

ok bauser war zeitgleich...deswegen MITTWOCH 18:30.......


----------



## Eurosquirrel (3. August 2004)

Gentlemen, 

I am back. After a great vacation, which I almost entirely used to find the "perfect" singletrail - unfortunately my search wasn't successful - I am now back in the area again.

I used Sunday to check on the trail, and I just had to shake my head about the beating it had taken from our "trail Nazis". It seems like these people have nothing else to do than destroy what other cherish, i.e. the lower part is almost completely demolished. Nevertheless, it is - and won't be - the first, or last trail destroyed by narrow-minded humans, so before we will encounter more "boobie traps" or camouflaged pits in the trail I propose, that we will just move our efforts to a more secure area of the loop, where we will be not bothered by this pea-brains anymore. The location scouting is done already, and we can start whenever we like to.

So, guys, what about the upcoming weekend? I have an offer to go and hit some bikeparks up north. We could also go and check on the Feuerberg Bikepark, or the one in the Odenwald, and - of course - we do have the option to do some trail maintenance. So, let me know, what you guys are up to.

By the way, the new bike handles pretty well.

@ Young Jedi
Please let me know about the bike a.s.a.p., and are you back yet?

@Korbinator
Thanks for the SMS, very much appreciated.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (3. August 2004)

Hey Pappnasen ,-)

Also ich hab am Wo. Zeit zum Fahren!

Mir ist Dummerweise letzte Woche in Dijon ein Pleuel abhanden gekommen und somit muss ich die nächsten Wochen estma wieder Radfahrn.

Also sacht bescheid!


----------



## Zombie025 (3. August 2004)

Also ich wär auch dabei...
Wie wär's mit der schonmal angesprochenen 2-Tages-Trail-bastel-Stunde?
Sa. basteln, abends dem Trailnazi auflauern, sonntags fahren?  oder so ähnlich


----------



## bauser (3. August 2004)

@all + guuuuuuuude
also morgen abend 18.30 bmx ??????
............egal ich bin auf jeden fall da !!

WE geht bei mir nur sonntag, aber wir können ja morgen abend noch mal reden !!

@guuuude 
ich ruf dich morgen mal an !!


----------



## Korbinator (3. August 2004)

Hi Ihr!

Wünsche Euch viel Spässle am Wochenende, muss leider arbeiten - Spätdienst noch dazu. Hoffentlich kann ich bald mal wieder dabei sein, drückt mir die Daumen  

Bis bald


----------



## bauser (5. August 2004)

@ Korbinator

der sommer hat gerade erst begonnen   .................bis bald !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (5. August 2004)

Hi guys,

@korbi
Don't worry, as Mr. Bauser says: "It's only the beginning"

@guuuude
It's good to hear, that you are back on the bike again

@soulfly/bauser/Young jedi
Seems like it will be Sunday after all. Please confirm via phone with each other and let me know the time of your arrival, so I can plan accordingly. By the way, I propose, that whoever has some space, takes some building material with them for some necessary trail maintenance.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (9. August 2004)

Well, well, well, 

weak showing there last weekend, my fellow riders.

@Soulfly
Sorry about your stressfull job situation, buddy, I sure hope, that you will find a solution regarding that matter a.s.a.p.. Sems like you did some extra hours on Saturday, too, and - if I am not mistaken - you do reserved the upcoming weekend for your lady. Let's see, what we can come up with the weekenend after.

@bauser
I suppose, that you didn't hear from our good old friend regarding the ride after all. Nevertheless, I am planning on leaving next Friday evening - after a short ride - to one of the bikeparks, camp overnight, and then rip it all Saturday, are you in?

@Young Jedi,
so, whatever happened to you? No response at all. Give me a ring and let me know, if I can count you in for the upcomig weekend.

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (9. August 2004)

Eurosquirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Well, well, well,
> 
> weak showing there last weekend, my fellow riders.



Das Wetter war schuld!  
Hatte am Sa. abend mit Bauser telefoniert, um die Pläne für Sonntag abzustimmen, da kam ein Telefonanruf dazwischen und als der beendet war und ich mit bauser alles abklären wollte... war er (vermtl. wegen Blitzeinschlag im Funkturm) nicht mehr telefonisch erreichbar (sagt er zumindest, vielleicht wollte er auch nur seine Ruhe haben  )
Und als ich ihn am So. endlich an der Strippe hatte... war's zu spät  

Ich hätte aber Interesse an der Bikeaprkaktion näxtes WE, wo soll's denn hingehen, gibts ne MfG, darf ich mit?  

Weiterhin wurde einstimmig (kann mich jedenfalls nicht an Gegenstimmen erinnern  )beschlossen, den Mittwoch, 18:30 zum regelmässigen Treffen an der BMX-Bahn zu nutzen. Also, wer kommt, der kommt, wer nicht, halt nicht


----------



## Eurosquirrel (9. August 2004)

Hi Zombie,

of course you are invited to join us, but I am currently in the process of organizing the whole event, i.e. who is going to come, when will we be leaving etc... . Where to? Either Feuerberg or Winterberg I suppose. 

You do know, that getting all the info together can be a little streneous, but I am doing my best to let you know a.s.a.p..

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## soulfly (9. August 2004)

Moinsen!

na WE alle gut vollbracht? zombie noch heimgekommen?????
wegen mitwoch: ich versuch es, weiß es wohl def. erst mittwoch !

wegen Freitag/Samstag werde ich morgen mal abklären was geht!


----------



## bauser (9. August 2004)

@phil
bei mir wird sich auch erst im laufe der woche klären was mit FR. / SA. ist !!

@soulfly + zombie + all
mittwoch wie gehabt , wie besprochen absolut unverbindlich !!


----------



## CoAXx (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich war letztens auch mal im Wald bei Langen unterwegs. Ist sehr schön dort bei guten Wetter besonders, sehr südliches Flair. Aber halt sehr flach...

Wenn ihr euch mal Trefft um dort zu fahren (was fahrt ihr denn?? was ist die BMX Bahn??), dann hätte ich auch Interesse daran.

Gruß

CoAXx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (11. August 2004)

Tach, am Montagabend haben mich auf dem Sigletrail 2 Biker überholt (jemand von Euch dabei ?).

Dann bin ich auf dem "Ornithologenhügel" (sehr grün in der Mitte der Grube)
als es hinter mir hüstelt. Steht da ein Fraggel und faselt was von Sehring
Security und Privatbesitz und Ordnungswiedrigkeitenvefahren.  

Ähm, machen die das öfter ? Gerade jetzt, nachdem endlich einer die fiesen
Brobeeren etwas gestutzt hat.


----------



## Zombie025 (11. August 2004)

Ja, die Sherifs sind gerade sehr aktiv  haben scheinbar nichts wichtigeres zu tun als harmlose Badegäste und Radfahrer zu verscheuchen... einfach in den nächsten Waldweg abbiegen, da können sie mit ihrer Kiste nicht hinterher


----------



## Phil Claus (17. August 2004)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the great weekend, seems like we had a good time after all, didn't we? Besides the fact, that in Marburg we were treated like Aliens and I do have to adjust my Super T for the harder urban stuff. 

Well, the bummer of the weekend came afterwards. It seems, that the digicam storage card had somehow a fatal error, so we had to reformat it. This, unfortunately, led to the erase of all our pics from the weekend  , sorry. 

Nevertheless, we do carry the memories in our heart, and - after all - the season just began, so we can hit it again. Preferably on a day, when the "Evil Eye" will be open for use.

It was good to see, that everyone enjoyed themself, and stepped up their game significantly. Nice jobs with the drop offs, guys. And besides some broken brake levers and blasted rear deraillieurs we do came all home in one piece.

This trip gave us plenty of motivation on what to do back home, so let's use this energy and put it to good use.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (17. August 2004)

Guten Morgen allerseits

ich kann mich nur Phil anschliessen tolles Wochenende !!!! auch ohne EvilEye...
Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen- wie wärs mit dem Feuerberg am 28/29.8?

Das mit der Kamera ist ärgerlich aber die wichtigen Erinnerungen sind im Kopf gespeichert und ein paar Poserfotos für die Wand können wir auch das nächstemal machen......
wegen kommendem WE sieht es bei mir schlecht aus aber ich denke morgen 18:30 klappt.

gruß
S
 F


----------



## Eurosquirrel (17. August 2004)

Hi Rene,

The Feuerberg date sounds good to me. Hopefully we can make, but I will have only one day, so there's gonna be an early morning start for me.

And, by the way, congratulations to your new ride - pretty sweet. Now you've got the tools matching your skills, so let's get out there, rip the trails and create some new ones.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (17. August 2004)

kann mich meinen beiden vorrednern nur anschließen ..... suuuuper wochenende !!

28. / 29. sieht bei mir glaub ich schlecht aus , werd aber noch mal in der firma auf`m plan schauen .

morgen 18.30 geht klar bei mir !!!


@ eurosquirrel , klaus , phil , phillip , phil claus ,...............???  

hoffe du bist samstag noch heile nach hause gekommen , hattest sonntag bestimmt muskelkater in den daumen oder ??   
zu der bilder - aktion sag isch jetzt lieber nix !!!!!

@ zombie 
bist du morgen auch dabei ???????????


----------



## X young-jedi X (17. August 2004)

Auch ich kann nur sagen: WAR GOIIIIL! Ist zwar schade wegen der Photos aber wie Phil schon sagte: we keep it in our hearts. Den Trip nächste Woche würd ich auch auf jeden mitfahren. Allerdings morgens hin - abends retour.. 

@soulfly: froie mich mit Dir, dass es endlich geklappt hat n Bike für Dich zu organisieren. WAR JA AUCH MAL LANGSAM ZEIT!!! aber Gut Ding Will Weile Haben..    

@all: Mit Bedauern muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass ich demnächst das Hessenland verlassen werde und meine neue Arbeitsstelle in Hamburg annehme. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich dort auch - wenigstens ein bisserl - Biken gehen kann und dass die Leute genauso nett sind wie Ihr. War mir eine Ehre mit Euch fahren zu dürfen. Deshalb an alle: kommt mit zum Feuerberg - da könne mer nochma gemeinsam aaner druff mache un schee biken.. 

bis die tage
x young-jedi x


----------



## Zombie025 (17. August 2004)

@ jedi-ritter:
Also erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Arbeitsstelle, im gleichen Atemzug auch: schade  Aber Hamburch-Hessen ist ja nicht soweit, ok, zum mittwöchlichen Treff wirds schwer, aber man sieht sich doch sicherlich?  Alles jute bei den Muschelschubsern und Fischköppen da oben  

@ kläglicher Rest  
Feuerberg: Bin dabei
Morgen: sieht so aus  Blöde Kuh von Chefin kommt einfach nicht aus'm Knick, so dass morgen noch nicht nach MA komme... naja, ein was Gutes ist ja dabei: wenn ich also morgen früher Feierabend machen kann, sieht man sich an der Bahn (und dann probier ich nochmal, wie das mit den vieeeel zu kurzen Doubles geht  )

@ Soulfly: New ride  Was'n da los? Auf die alten Tage nochmal...   

@Phil: das mit der Foto-Technik üben wir nochmal? Ja?  

So, alle verarztet, ok, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Phil Claus (18. August 2004)

Hi guys,

@Young Yedi
Well, may I say, that it is a shame, that you will leave us due North, but - if I recall it correctly - you were already contemplating that move. I hope, that you will be happy up there, buddy. On the other hand, now we do have a representative of ours up North, too, and perhaps you will enrich them with our "way of life" a little. Take good care of yourself, my friend.

@Soulfly
It is time to post your pics, of your new ride, that is, everyone is waiting.

@bauser
It's Phil a.k.a. "The Eurosquirrel". Fortunately I am not anymore in the army, nor in a business where we address each other with our last name, and my full first name is only used by civil servants. By the way, I didn't have any cramps in my thumbs, but longing for more DH-Mania. What about this weekend, we have to give Young Jedi a final salute, what do you think?

@zombie
Next time we will take different equipment  , what about the weekend.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (18. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> @zombie
> Next time we will take different equipment  , what about the weekend.



Bin dabei!

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand gaaanz zufällig noch einen rechten Bremshebel für 'ne Julie irgendwo rumliegen? Der Ersatz ist bestellt, wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht vor nächster Woche ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (18. August 2004)

moin moin bubens!

alles roger alles fit..wer ist heute abend alles am start?

@euro: i post  pics as soon as i got the bike... bis dahin pssssssssst..

@ zombie: juli gibts momentan billig bei bicycles.de guckmal ob sichs net lohnt ne komplette zuholen.....


@all:
wegen feuerberg sieht es bei mir momentan so aus das ich nur am 29.8 kann.
aber nur sonntag ist auch ok da komm ich dann nach(und bring frühstück mit)

wg. kommenden WE werde ich es wohl kaum packen da ich um 15uhr am flughafen sein muss....vorher ist zu knapp und danach zu spät....

aber heute abend können wir mal schauen ob wir nicht auch bei uns in der gegend irgendwo eine möglichkeit finden einen FBT-ableger zubauen. ..naja schaumä´mal
gruß
S
 F


----------



## Eurosquirrel (19. August 2004)

Hello kids,

well, we do all have our baggage to carry, don't we. Nervertheless, if someone wants to ride and do some trail maintenance during the upcoming weekend, give me a ring, or drop me a mail on my company account. 

I suggest, that we will leave - if the god of weather is on our side - next weekend, in the early morning hours for a ride to the Feuerberg to check it out and do make our own judgement about the park.  I propose Sunday, so, who is in?

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (19. August 2004)

also feurberg am 29.08 bin ich dabei!!!!!
ich denke mal das wird yedis abschluss veranstaltung im wilden süden bevor er sich in den unterkühlten norden verpisst!   
starten wir halt recht früh damit wir was vom tag haben. und diesmal TAGESKARTE !   

wegen dem kommenden wochenende denke ich nicht das ich es schaffe.

bauser und ich haben gestern beschlossen das wir uns an der bmxbahn einen kleinen FBT basteln...so für den kommenden winter und für kurze feirabendrunden.


also bis die tage oder bis zum 29.

gruß
S
 F


----------



## Zombie025 (19. August 2004)

Eurosquirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Hello kids,
> 
> Nervertheless, if someone wants to ride and do some trail maintenance during the upcoming weekend, give me a ring,



Ringringring   

When and where to meet? Trainstation Gross-Umstadt again? I'm not sure if i can remember the way to the trails exactly  

Feuerberg: Me too, at early as we can go, dayticket of course... I'm sure Michael wants to join us too, his brake will be repaired until this weekend, i hope your storage card will be repaired too  

Btw: Yesterday has been a very bad day: at 4pm i thought i could join the meeting at 6:30... but then... fu*king boss-bitch  
Last chance to ride on wednesday until september  may she burn in hell for that


----------



## Zombie025 (20. August 2004)

Was'n nu mit'm Sonntach?
Bin ab morgen früh nur noch über's FuTel erreichbar, also sagt mal Bescheid! (Nicht dass es dann wieder heisst: "weak showing last weekend..."  )


----------



## Zombie025 (23. August 2004)

Einer muss sich ja opfern, diesen Thread oben zu halten, wenn halt kein anderer will, führ ich eben hier meine Selbstgespräche (der Therapeut sagte ja, dies sei nicht sooo bedenklich  )

Also Jungs, ihr habt gestern echt was verpasst, war zwar eine sehr kraftzehrende Tour, aber was für Wege Phil und ich gefahren sind... die schreien geradezu nach einer gewissen Zuwendung  

Und wieder meine Standardfrage: Wie siehts aus mit dem nächsten WE?
Sonntag sollte ja Feuerberch in Angriff genommen werden: Wann Abfahrt, wer, wie, was? 
Näcshte Frage: Mittwoch: Ich hab da ja von Bauser gehört, dass ich echt etwas verpasst habe, aber wer hätte damit gerechnet, dass ausgerechnet dann, wenn ich später von Arbeit komme und es sich normalerweise nicht gelohnt hätte, noch raus in den Wald zu fahren, ihr auf einmal länger dort seid... Oder war das Absicht, um endlich mal ohne den blöden Zombie rumgurken zu können?   Also: würde es sich diesen Mi lohnen, später an der Bahn einzutreffen (Ich bin vorr. gegen 19:30 zu Hause und frühestens um 8 an der Bahn.

Dann noch eine schönen arbeitsreichen Montag  , bis denne!


----------



## soulfly (23. August 2004)

Guten Morgen @all !!

Guten Morgen Patient Zombie! *HaldolDosisErhÃ¶ht*

du hast recht mittwoch hat sich gelohnt.....denke mal wenn das wetter passt machen wir am mittwoch auch wieder lÃ¤nger...aber viel wichtiger ist wie machen wir das am SONNTAG ??????????
wo treffen ???( wann ???? und wer alles ?????????

also ich mach dann doch einfach mal .........:

WANN:
8 UHR Abfahrt

WO:
An der Ampel am Waldsee (wie immer !)

TAGESKARTE:
19,50â¬

WETTER:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10544&ort=wildflecken

WEG:
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...rDestCityCountry=000000240&intItineraryType=1




gruÃ
S
F


----------



## Phil Claus (23. August 2004)

Hello ladies,

how was your weekend? Well, I can only agree with Martin, we do had a very nice epic ride through the Odenwald with everything that makes a good ride, and even a little bit more for the next time. And, yes, there is an incerdible potential, if we decide to put some effort into it. Martin and I agreed, that the both of us are certainly in for it, so, what about you, guys? Who can we count in? 

Next week, Feuerberg, weather looks pretty shitty, but, what the heck, let's just hope, that they won't close the NorthShore sections. Perhaps we should call a day in advance and check it out, or prepare alternative plans - just in case.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (23. August 2004)

aaaaalso ,
komm gerade von der arbeit .......und ab morgen wird`s noch später !!   ( außer mittwoch natürlich    )
werd wahrscheinlich samstag u. vieleicht sonntag ebenfalls arbeiten müssen , wird sich aber noch im verlauf der woche klären !!
hoffe ich bin sonntag dabei .

@soulfly
was is nun gibt`s mittwoch was zu gucken oder nich !?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (26. August 2004)

Morgän...

Die Wetteraussichten für Feuerberg am Sonntag sind ja mehr als bescheiden (sehr nass ) so dass man wohl nochmal nachdenken sollte, wie wir's anstellen.
Vorschlag:
Am Samstag telefonisch nach der Witterung dort erkundigen und, wesentlich!, ob die Holzkonstruktionen befahrbar oder gesperrt sind. Falls letzteres zutrifft wäre ich dafür, sich die Fahrtkosten zu sparen. Was meint ihr?
Und anstelle von Feuerberg dann eine Bastelstunde einzulegen? Da ist das Wetter ja mehr als unbedeutend, mir sin ja nich aus Schokolade  

Also Jungs (und Mädels), sagt was!

Einen schicken vorletzten Arbeitstag der Woche (ok bauser, Du nicht  ) wünsche ich...


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi Guys,

I agree with Martin, it seems like it won't make a lot of sense to ride up there with weather consitions like these. Nevertheless, I posted an inquiry in the local forum in the hope of some response, but it doesn't look good. My proposal would be a trail maintenance session, or a big loop with some trail efforts in between, so we all have a good time. The former suggested visit to the Odenwald Bikepark makes in this conditions not a lot of sense either.

So, let me know, what you are thinking.

Here will be the proposed loop: Start Dorndiel - over singletracks and the DH part of the loop to some Urban, from there some miles to the top of the mountain on fireroads for a nice DH, some uphill with single tracks and a "playground" at the top, fast singletracks and rollercoasters to the possible location of something exciting, single track coasting to the new location of the final DH back to the starting point. Martin knows most of the loop alreday, and this time we do it the opposite way. Pack some food and the appropriate gear.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi guys,

Two more alternatives - a colleague of mine would volunteer to show us some stuff at the "Hahnenkamm", something for everyone of us, or

we just meet in Münster to pick up some stuff for the project of Bauser and Rene and ride over there.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (26. August 2004)

Now it's getting a little bit complicated... 3 opportunities, too much, we need a leader to decide  
Hahnenkamm would be nice, Odenwald to, B&S' project (if i guess right) too and only 2 days of a weekend  
I'm out, may others decide


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Well, my preference is the epic ride with some trail maintenance in the Odenwald!


----------



## soulfly (26. August 2004)

Hoi!
habe gerade mal mit youngjedi gesprochen. da ich am WE die karre von meinem weibchen habe und ich eh um 7:30 am Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof sein muss werde ich ihn wohl direkt danach abholen und wir werden zu 99% richtung röhn starten. so wies es aussieht soll es ja nicht so schlimm mit dem wetter werden.   
sollte es widererwarten doch wie aus eimern schütten (und nicht wie angekündigt: ab und an, über den tag verteilt ma nieseln) werden wir JEDEN von euch morgens um 8h wecken und nach alternativen fragen. 

...viellecith hat das auch alles was damit zutun das ich seit gestern mein neues "Ding" habe.  
bin überrascht das ich mich nach kanpp einer stunde gut an den "küchenstuhl" gewöhnt  habe ...
...iss goil!  
also bis denne und habt euch net so.....  

gruß
S
 F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (26. August 2004)

soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi!
> habe gerade mal mit youngjedi gesprochen. da ich am WE die karre von meinem weibchen habe und ich eh um 7:30 am Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof sein muss werde ich ihn wohl direkt danach abholen und wir werden zu 99% richtung röhn starten. so wies es aussieht soll es ja nicht so schlimm mit dem wetter werden.
> sollte es widererwarten doch wie aus eimern schütten (und nicht wie angekündigt: ab und an, über den tag verteilt ma nieseln) werden wir JEDEN von euch morgens um 8h wecken und nach alternativen fragen.
> 
> ...


Hör ich da Frankfurt Hbf? kratzkratz... ach, sicherlich wieder so ein Kleinwagen, wo nichtmal 3 Männerbikes reinpassen  
Aber was wollt ihr denn in der Rhön, wenn der Holztrail gesperrt ist?
Und die Wetteraussichten: Hast Du einen anderen Bericht als ich? der von wetter.com sagte Regen vorraus, während es im Odenwald trocken ist. Nicht, dass ich was gegen Regen hätte, aber wenn das Interresanteste nicht fahrbar ist... warum dann sinnlos Sprit und geld verpulvern? Aber als alter Mitläufer, der ich nunmal bin, schliesse ich mich wie immer der Mehrheit an


----------



## soulfly (26. August 2004)

bzw. es passt halt alles   

neues bike, nicht meine karre die dreckig wird(ja, es ist ein frauenauto-opel_astra- deswegen auch nur platz für 2 männerbikes+reiter *g) und den ganzen sonntag frei! 
falls es doch noch jemand mitkommt treffen wir uns am parkplatz vom rebstockbad...just gimme a ring!


----------



## Zombie025 (26. August 2004)

Wenns Wetter so ist, wie vorhergesagt, wird Michael wohl nicht fahren, per Bahn gibt es absolut keine Möglichkeit auch nur in die Nähe vom Feuerberg zu kommen...  ungerechte Welt...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Zombie025 (26. August 2004)

Ich erlaube mir mal, den Link zu Phils Anfrage bezgl. Wetterabhängigkeit Feuerberg hier zu posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1436070#post1436070


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hello, ladies,

Well, it seems, that I will drive up there on the Feuerberg on Sunday, too, because of business reason, mostly, but hey, if you can combine business with pleasure. So, Rene, give me a ring, and, of course, Bauser, do call me, so I will know, what exactly will be going on with you workwise. Because if you do a no-show I could offer Martin a ride.

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## X young-jedi X (27. August 2004)

na also, dann sind die schaaaaaafe ja alle wieder beisammen.    da soulfly mich und mein bike fährt habe ich kein mitspracherecht über den ort des treffens. also ihr buben macht was aus und mer sehe uns am sonndach morsche irschendwo in de rhön oddä dadevor..


----------



## Zombie025 (27. August 2004)

So, grad mit michael tefloniert, er ist am So. auch dabei. Wo wollen wir uns treffen, um uns dann gemeinsam zu verfahren?  
Hat morgen, am frühen Nachmittag, jemand Lust, an der Bahn zu sein?


----------



## soulfly (27. August 2004)

...sinmä´jadoch wieder alle vereint !   
und wehe es regnet jetzt net  

also als treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen:

- McDonalds in Bergen-Enkheim 8:30h (beim Hessen-Center + direkt an der A-Bahn)
- Parkplatz am Rebstockbad 8:00h (-bei jedi ums eck)
- direkt dort 10:00h


@zombie: bock hätte ich schon.kann aber leider nur bis 11:00h danach darf ich auf die arbeit bis nachts......  
bin wie gesagt am so so um 7:45h am hbf. evtl können wir uns ja dann schon irgendwo treffen.....gimmearing
@euro/bausi: sprecht euch ab und klingelt durch wann/wo treffen!


----------



## Phil Claus (30. August 2004)

Hi guys,

We did have a jolly good time, didn't we? So, after all the back and forth, rain or not we did enjoy a nice Sunday @ the bikepark in rather pleasant conditions. It was an appropriate "farewell" for young jedi, who will leave us for the windy North. Good luck up there, buddy. 

The pics of the weekend are already sent to you by E-mail. I do have to suggest, that you do work a little on your style regarding the quality of the pics. Bauser, we missed you, but there will be other opportunities.

Until next time, because I will be heading down to the EUROBIKE tomorrow,

ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (30. August 2004)

einen schönen feierabend wünsch ich .....zum  :kotz: !!!

na so wie`s ausschaut  hattet ihr wenigstens einen schönen sonntag im vergleich zu mir  !! 
zu den bildern sag isch jetzt ma lieber nix phil   
denk mal deine stelle  als haus u. hof - fotograf bist du nun endgültig los !!!!!

mittwoch bin ich zu 80 % am start , wie sieht es bei euch aus soulfly + zombie ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (30. August 2004)

Es lag nur an dieser  :kotz: Kamera, ich glaub, selbst die ersten Fotoapparate mit Bildplatten und Zündlunte für den Blitz hatten schnellere Auslösezeiten  

Mittwoch klappt bei mir nicht, naja, vielleicht nächste Woche...

Zu deinen Arbeitszeiten fällt mir nur der Spruch ein, der im Abschnitt "Arbeitszeiten" unserer neuen Betriebsvereinbarung steht:
"Können zwei Monate nacheinander blabla müssen umgehend durch den jeweiligen Vorgesetzten Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden. Solche Massnahmen können sein:
-Entlastung des MA...
-...
-Zusätzliche Schulung des MA, um eine effizientere Arbeitsweise zu erreichen."  
Letzteres würde ich mir mal überlegen   *duckandrun*


----------



## bauser (30. August 2004)

danke für deine tröstenden worte , da fühlt man sich doch gleich viel besser   
du mich auch !!


----------



## soulfly (31. August 2004)

morgen müsste klappen.ruf halt mal so um 17h an....
 
wasn mit heute? also jetzt..


----------



## soulfly (3. September 2004)

also We sieht aus wir folgt:

Samstag: Basteln (holztransport,akkuschrauber,sägen etc.)
Sonntag :fahren in Vilbel

whosin?


----------



## bauser (3. September 2004)

bin morgen auf jeden fall dabei , werd dich aber noch anrufen !!


----------



## Phil Claus (7. September 2004)

Good morning, ladies,

how are you doing these days? I just returned from a long, but exciting week @ the Eurobike. So, how was your weekend? Did you do some of the work you mentioned, and did you get some riding in, too?

I will be recovering this week from a massive lack of sleep, but this weekend I do have to ride. If I am not mistaken, Rene is still a green widower, so we could perhaps use both days for some riding. I would like to check out the fruits of your labour, and do one epic loop back home. 

So, let me know, what's going on, and who's in.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Phil Claus (13. September 2004)

Hi Punks,

How was your weekend? After everybody either bailed or was for good reasons unavailable I will propose, that we will be riding next weekend again. The two weekends following I won't be available because of the Freeride event in Meersburg and the Mountainbike Lesertage event in CH. I, by the way, did an extended loop on Saturday exploring new trails and some mean log rides, very nice, great potential. Inspired by "Drop In TV" I went Sunday afternoon for some dirt jumping and street riding and got my shins bloddy, but it was jolly good fun, ey. Next weekend I will ride both days, but if you guys are coming down I propose a rather epic round with lots of fun sessions in between. So let me know, who is in.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (14. September 2004)

Das klingt ja wieder einmal sehr verlockend...
Freitag bin ich noch in Stuttgart, sobald ich am Sa. dann aus dem Koma erwache gehts wieder nach FFM, so dass ich am So. wieder einsatzbereit bin (falls die Party am Fr. nicht zu heftig wird vielleicht schon am Sa.)
Ab wann soll's denn losgehen?

Morgen? BMX-Bahn? Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi Martin,

Good to have you back. Did you have a good tome back home with your folks?

I'll propose, that we do meet in Gross-Umstadt Sunday between mornings and noon @ the train station. From there we will do our epic ride, but this time we will do it the opposite way. We could end up with a visit of the "Winzerfest", apparently the kind of celebration you can't miss. 

E-mail me about time and place. 

@The other guys, let me know, who's in.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (16. September 2004)

sorry , 
mußte gestern wieder bis 21°° schuften , fürs WE siehts auch nicht so rosig aus ......komme im moment zu rein gar nix mehr ,zum :kotz:  !!!!!

hoffe ihr hattet spaß gestern   
wir telefonieren !!

gruß bauser


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi guys,

Here is the report on Sunday's ride. Well, I was on the bike from 9.30 a.m. until 5.00 p.m. with some breaks, so it was a long, but good day. I met with Martin and two of his buddies @ the trainstation in Gross-Umstadt, from where we started the loop. It was more of a XC run with big bikes, which apparently didn't go that well with everyone. Nevertheless, we had some fun jumping and dropping of some street stuff. F.y.i., on my way back I found a killer trail in the extension of the horse trail Martin and I spotted the last time, pretty sweet with some jumps in it too.

So, next week, I will be heading down to Meersburg, and if one of you guys will be coming down there let me know, so we can get a ride in together.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## soulfly (23. September 2004)

MoinMoin Kinnärs!

wollte mal horchen was bei euch dieses WE so geht?
bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich am sonntag nach meersburg fahre(öhm..zombie wie issen des mit der bahncard, darf da ein 2ter auch billiger fahren?) oder ich würde zu ner runde in meiner alten heimat starten.
also meldet euch mal....am besten per fon,finde im moment net die zeit hier reinzuschauen.
grüsse
ICH


----------



## Zombie025 (6. Oktober 2004)

Jaja, kaum nähert sich der Sommer dem Ende entgegen, schon schläft dieser Fred ein...  
Da der Herbst ja auch seine schönen Seiten hat; weicher Nieselregen, schlammige Wege, morgendlicher Nebel und nicht zu vergessen die geniale Waldfärbung; offeriere ich hiermit mal ein ganz anderes Anliegen:

Am 23.10., vielleicht auch schon am 22., gibt es wieder mal eine der legendären Mehrtagestouren, bei der mit Plane, Schlafsack und Kocher bewaffnet der Wald unsicher gemacht wird. Wohin's geht? Keine Ahnung, egal, wer mitkommt: bisher Michael, unser Pfadfinder und Tourenguide Dustin sowie meinereiner, vielleicht auch noch'n paar mehr aus der alten Truppe und vielleicht einige aus diesem Fred?
Der Ablauf ist üblicherweise so: Am Vortag so wenig wie möglich arbeiten, um gegen Abend zu starten (alternativ auch am frühen Morgen), entweder direkt oder mit der Bahn zum Ausgangspunkt gurken und bis Sonntag abend radeln, sich über den erfahrungsgemäss dann nicht vorhandenen Regen freuen, sich die Köpfe in endlosen Wegwahldiskussionen einschlagen, am Abend unterm selbst gebauten Tarp, in irgendwelchen Scheunen oder sonstigen Unterständen beim Tee oder lecker Bierchen sitzen und beim ersten Tageslicht weiterziehen. 
Bisher war das immer DAS Event des Jahres, mit viel Spass etc.
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter, wie gesagt, der Termin kann noch leicht variieren... 
Hat hier jemand Interesse (auch Frauen waren schon dabei und werden's hoffentlich auch wieder sein, also falls euch eure bessere Hälfte nicht davonziehen lässt...  )

Ansonsten: was geht am WE?

Frohes Schaffen allerseits

Noch zum Anfüttern ein paar Fotos unserer "Vatertagstour" im Mai diesen Jahres:
Der Schlafplatz:





Noch ein Ruheplatz




Solche Wege werden bevorzugt gewählt:




Bestes Wetter im Mai




Pause muss sein:




"Northshore" im Sumpf  





na, reizt das nicht?


----------



## Phil Claus (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Martin,

Good to hear from you. So, you are back in action now. Last week Rene, Guude, and I rode the house loop with the new addition, and may I say, we had a great time, no bitching, nice riding, cool jumps, and plenty of inspiration for future trail maintenance. I will be riding this weekend down here, and Rene mentioned, that he will be joining me. Guude must first fix some minor details on his bike, but it would be good to have him down here, too. I also propose, that we schedule our day of trail maintenance in the near future. So, give me a call or drop me a mail.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (7. Oktober 2004)

HOHO!

schönes vorhaben Zombie.aber es sieht irgendwie verdammt kalt aus.vielleicht liegts am schnee.denke nicht das ich dabei bin...hätt zwar mit allem kein problem aber wenigstens schlafen möchte ich im warmen!
das 3. bild gefällt mir am besten...aber leider hast du zuviel gepäck aufm buckel!

phil kann ich mich nur anschliessen :war fein,nochma´!

gruß
S
 F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi guys,

Well, wasn't that a great weekend, or what? t
Terrific weather, some great rides with my buddies, and some new features to enjoy. Martin, thanks for your help on Saturday, very much appreciated. Guude, nice new ride you got there, and Guude/Soulfly, thanks for coming down, it was a blast. I won't be joining you next weekend for the Taunus, but have fun anyway, and scout some trails for me, will you?

The photo download didn't work yet, but I will try it again next week.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (15. Oktober 2004)

Morrgään...

Hey Phil, was'n mit den Fotos??? Lassen wir's etwa schleifen?  

Guude, wie ist's nun mit dem WE? Wann? Wo? Wie? Wer?
Wobei ich sagen muss, die Lust auf den Feldberg ist mir nach Deiner Story in "Sonstige Bikethemen" doch etwas vergangen...


----------



## guuuude (15. Oktober 2004)

servus
Naja der Soulfly will am Sonntach mit. Da fahrn wohl ne Menge Leute mit!!!
Ich will eventuell, je nach Wetter, schon morgen in den Tanus und wenns gut läuft auch am sonntach wieder!
Schick mir ne Mail wegen Abfahrt am Sonntag früh!!


----------



## Phil Claus (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Guys,

How is it going? And how was the weekend riding @ the Taunus?
I just returned from the South, were the weather was pretty shitty, but we had a wicked street session on Saturday after all.

So, where are we riding next weekend? Or, who is in the mood for a ride during the week? After all, I have some time off right now.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (18. Oktober 2004)

War richtitsch gut im Taunus, geiles Wetter, tolle Trails, nur die meckernden Mitfahrer, aber naja  

Eine Fahrt in der Woche wär ja ganz nett, nur wirds leider immer erst so spät und dann bis zu Dir rausgurken... Oder man belebt halt wieder den langener Waldsee?

Übrigens: Was machen die Fotos?


----------



## soulfly (18. Oktober 2004)

Yo war fein gestern! 
bis auf unseren verkurbelten mauler ! *schwarzenpeter-weiterreicht*
 
nächstes wochenende weiss ich noch nicht genau...muss mal gucken wo wann und ob überhaupt fahrn......
bis denne


----------



## guuuude (18. Oktober 2004)

Rene du bist ne jämmerliche Heulsuse  Nächstes Wochende wird gefahren ob du willst oder nicht steht hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte°""

Achwas Scheiß XT Kram, aber trotz Schieberei mein Feund, du hast gejammert


----------



## Phil Claus (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi guys,

So, what about this upcoming weekend? Who, when, and where?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Zombie025 (20. Oktober 2004)

Hey Phil, will ja nicht nerven aber was'n mit den Fotos?


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Oktober 2004)

But you do, just kidding. Nevertheless, I couldn't download them yet, and they are not that good either. I send them a.s.a. available. Have fun with your trip.

@the others
What's going on now this weekend. I will certainly ride, what about you?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (29. Oktober 2004)

So Mädels, das Wochenende steht vor der Tür, die Wetteraussichten sind geradezu bombastisch... was geht?
Feldbersch, Odenwald, Langener Waldsee  

@Bauser: Sag mal, min Jung, jibbet dich noch? Oder haste schon das Rad verkauft? Gib mal Laut!  

Bis denne und jute Nacht!


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Zombie,

So, how was the trip?

I don't know about the others, besides the fact, that Bauser and Rene will not likely be riding, but I will be hitting the trails down here all weekend.

Ride hard, ride free

Phil


----------



## Zombie025 (29. Oktober 2004)

The Trip was great... the best weather, nice trails, fine nightrides... simply perfect.
So, if nothing else is planed, meetingpoint Groß-Umstadt oder Dorndiel, as usual? Satur- or/and Sunday?


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Zombie,

Glad your trip went well. I will be riding on Sunday, today is maintenance day, but not before noon. So, if you wanna come, give me a ring, because I will go offline for the day.

Until then


----------



## Phil Claus (2. November 2004)

Hi there,

@zombie
So, I hope, that you did have a good ride on Sunday after all. We didn't even hit the trails, too busy doing other things, you know, what I mean.

@bauser
So, buddy, what about the night ride on Wednesday, and please let me know about the weekend, so I can plan accordingly, thanks.

@soulfly
Vacation time officially started, so, what's the plan? Call me a.s.a.p..

Happy trails


----------



## Zombie025 (2. November 2004)

Naja, so richtig war Sonntag nix los. Wir wollten eigentlich nach Worms, in den Dirtpark... aber da war keiner. Und dann haben wir uns atemberaubende 1mal den Melibokus hochgequält... Ich glaub, am Sonntag sind wir unglaubliche 5km gefahren  

Nightride am Mittwoch?  Wann, wo, wieso sagt mir keiner was


----------



## soulfly (2. November 2004)

servus!

ja mittwoch hört sich gut an. hab gestern ne erste probefahrt mit meiner lampe gemacht und funzt primar. heute morgen jedoch hats mir die sicherung rausgehauen.....muss ich voll noch bissi feintunen..hehe

momentan hab ich noch net soviel vom urlaub...aber ich denke ab donnerstag hab ich alles erledigt und kann rund um die uhr fahren.........

wir telef.

gruß
rf


----------



## bauser (2. November 2004)

da bin isch wieder !!!!
die maloche - zeit ist vorbei     

aaalso morgen abend wäre ich dabei , weiß bloß noch nicht wann ich genau von der arbeit komm !
da ich ja anscheinend der einzige bin der tagsüber einer ehrlichen arbeit nach geht und nicht ins internet kann   ist es wohl das beste wenn wir uns morgen per telefon kurzschließen !!

was is mit guuuude und seiner AMI - SCHLEUDER ????


----------



## Phil Claus (4. November 2004)

Ref. Night Ride
@bauser, yombie, soulfly
Well, I don't think, that there are a many things better than having a nice night ride, do you? 

Great fun, let's do it again, and I see you guys (hopefully) @the weekend down here.

By the way, sorry, that my pessimistic predicition, that the nightmare will continue for four more years came true. Another sad day in history.

@bauser
When you come down, could you bring the DVDs, and the bottle cage - silver is better than green, agreed - with you, thanks.

@soulfly
Give me a call regardind the weekend and the trip next week.

Until then

see signature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (4. November 2004)

Bauser halts Maul   

Scheiß Ami kagge wollt ich nie haben!! Naja Solange es nur ein Bike ist geht es ja noch aber ansonsten kommt mir nix aus dem Bush Country ins Haus, die Idioten unterstütze ich ned!!!

Bauser halts Maul


----------



## bauser (4. November 2004)

@phil , soulfly , zombie

jo ,war super gestern , müssen wir unbedingt zur gewohnheit werden lassen !!

@guuuude 
du hosen-latz-trommler schön wieder was von dir zu hören , wenn`s auch nur schrott ist !!  
hoffe das wir uns bald mal wieder sehen , 
werd mich dann hinter dich und deine ami - schlampe hängen um mich von dem  von dir erzeugten vakuum den berg hoch ziehen zu lassen !! oder hast du etwa mittlerweile die " 200 PFUND -GRENZE "  unterschritten ???


----------



## guuuude (5. November 2004)

Bahh 

Weder ich noch mein Bike sind Leichtbau!!!

Vakuum haha du meinst du orientierst dich an meinem Kondensstreifen wenn ich an Dir vorbeifliege


----------



## Phil Claus (7. November 2004)

Hi guys,

@zombie and Michael(s)
Nice ride, great weather, jolly good fun, another delightful Sunday, let's do it again.

@bauser
Sorry, you couldn't join, buddy, but hopefully we will ride next week. That is, if the unreliable

@soulfly
Will finally keep up with his commitments regarding planning, and givin others an opportunity to do the same. You have the technique, i.e. phone, please use it. Let me/Bauser know, where, and when you'll be showing up next week, and when we will be haeding down south for some shore-like action.

Happy trails


----------



## bauser (8. November 2004)

@guuuude













@ phil

also so wie es ausschaut sehn wir uns morgen , meld mich aber morgen früh noch mal bei dir .
hoffe das wetter ist gnädig mit uns !!


----------



## guuuude (9. November 2004)

Genau BAuser in den Staub unwürdiger  

Du Hannebambel könntest dich ja mal Melden wenn du Zeit zum Biken hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (14. November 2004)

Hi guys,

@bauser & soulfly
Great ride on Tuesday, even in the first snow blizzard of the year, pretty cool. Hope, that your not too badly bruised, Dirk. By the way, today I met the guy you were refering to (Intense M1/Waldsee), and he did ride with us, on a Cyclecraft, though.

@guuuude & soulfly
Thanks for coming down guys, excellent ride, we do have to do it again. Today we had an opportunity to extend the loop a little.

See you soon.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (15. November 2004)

MoinMoin

so urlaub ist vorbei.jetzt hock ich wieder hier und...naja.
Dienstag + Freitag war sehr     .

@zombie: hab was oranges für dich!

@guuude: sorry am WE war ich tequila bedingt ausser gefecht

@all: wie siehts am mittwoch aus (niteride)???
grúß
RF


----------



## guuuude (16. November 2004)

Jammer hier ned rum Rene  

Wer hat den am Donenrstag ab ca 11.00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde Odenwald??

Ein Platz im Auto habe ich frei!!


----------



## soulfly (19. November 2004)

wie schauts bei euch am Sonntag aus?
lust auf ne Taunus Runde?
natürlich nur bei trockenem Wetter (gelle Guuude)..
und am aller wichtigsten was ist mit

BAUSER ???


----------



## bauser (20. November 2004)

guten morgen !!

bauser is noch am leben  

hab wieder mal ne arbeits - reiche woche hinter mir , mittwoch war leider nix ! seid ihr gefahren ????

morgen haben sich wieder mal  eine riesige ansammlung sozialer verpflichtungen bei mir eingeladen , somit ist der sonntag wieder  mal gestrichen fürs biken ,werd aber heut mittag ne runde drehn !

wie sieht es diesen mittwoch aus bei euch ??

@soulfly 
wir telefonieren !!

@ guuuude 
was is mit dir am mittwoch ??? 
weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie du ausschaust


----------



## guuuude (20. November 2004)

de Bauser lebt noch, isses ned schee. täts du dich ma melden dann hätte ich dich heute mit in den Odenwald genommen.

3 Stunden Radln von feinsten!!! Aber wer zu spät kommt den bestrafft ja bekantlich das Leben!!  

Am Mittwoch.....mhhhh ne hab kein Licht am Rad und eigentlich auch nicht vor da eins dran zu machen.

Halt Dir mal den nächsten Sonntag frei. Entweder Taunus oder Odenwald eins von beiden.


----------



## ghostlector (21. November 2004)

@ guuuude
servus
wo bist du im odenwald unterwegs?


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2004)

Mhhh das kann ich Dir so genau gar ned sagen ;-)
das soll Dir am besten der Phil erklären


----------



## Phil Claus (23. November 2004)

@guuude
So, Sunday sounds like a good plan, and beforehand I will be checking out some new trails down here on their eligibility to be included in the loop.

@bauser
How are you doing buddy? And, will you be joining us on Sunday?

@soulfly
Same question.

Until then


----------



## Zombie025 (25. November 2004)

Na ihr Warmduscher, Pantoffelträger und Schönwetterfahrer  (Soulfly natürlich ausgenommen)
Die Resonanz auf den gestrigen Aufruf zur traditionellen Langener-Wald-Runde war ja doch etwas dürftig. Von "Punkt 7 muss ich essen" über "morgen hat meine Schwiegermutter Geburtstag" bis zu unentschuldigtem Fehlen war ja alles dabei  So geht das nicht, Mädels!
Es war gestern richtig geil, zwar etwas kühl, aber der Glühwein zum Abschluss (leider gekauft, da ich Trottel zwar den Kocher mitgenommen hatte, die Benzinversorgung jedoch sinnigerweise zu Hause gelassen hatte  ) hat hervorragend geschmeckt. Beim nächsten Mal ist der Kocher vollständig dabei, versprochen!
Also überlegt Euch schonmal die Ausreden für nächsten Mittwoch, denn ich würde vorschlagen, sich wieder um 7 am Isenburger Bahnhofsparkplatz zu treffen (18:30 ist mir doch etwas zu früh)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (25. November 2004)

tja kann mich zombie nur anschliessen alles "sugercoated-couch-potatos"...

nächste woche ist anwesenheitspflicht ! speziell für unsere sofakuschler G****de + B***er !
als zwangsabgaben für das gestrige nicht erscheinen ordne ich pro kopf eine flasche glühwein an.


----------



## guuuude (25. November 2004)

Mhhh also ich......................hab dann keine Zeit  

Alternative Samstag Weihnachtsmarkt und den Glühwein da trinken  

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus Samstag Odenwald Sonntag Taunus??

Wer alles???


----------



## Phil Claus (28. November 2004)

@guuude & soulfly

Nice ride yesterday, guys, I hope, that you did make it home safely. By the way, I did start - and finished - that day what I came for, and may I say "She's a beauty".

See you around

Phil


----------



## guuuude (30. November 2004)

Ohje Phil das alter   Es war der Zombi ned der Rene!!!

Wie sieht es aus; Im Pfälzer forum wollen ein paar nach Frankenstein, hätte hier jemand Lust sich da dranzuhängen???

Wäre Samstag ab 10.00Uhr

Sonntag Feldberg wenn körner da sind nd natürlich je nach Wetter!!

Ist jetzt mein letzter Versuch hier übers IBC leute zusammen zu trommeln!


----------



## Zombie025 (30. November 2004)

Ja hat Dir denn der Soulfly nich Bescheid gesagt? Genau wegen der Frankenstein.Tour hatten wir ausgemacht, Dir BEscheid zu geben und mitzufahren.
Also sehen wir uns dann morgen zum Nightride  und am Samstag zur Tour


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Dezember 2004)

@guuuude
You're right, buddy, it must be the age, forgive me, Zombie. 

About Saturday, wanna go for an epic ride on the "B trail", or just having fun around the castle?

Lemme know.

Until then


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Dezember 2004)

Hello ladies,

Thanks a lot for keeping in touch. Did you guys even go hit the Frankenstein on Saturday, or what? 

Anyway, I had a friend from Canada over here, and we had a blast on Saturday and Sunday riding our new stuff. Next weekend I will also stay down here for some needed maintenance, so, if somebody wants to join, you are more than welcome.

Happy trails


----------



## soulfly (7. Dezember 2004)

morsche

bei mir war am WE nix mit "riding" bin auf weihnachtsfeier hängengeblieben...
gestern vormittag ne keline runde aber irgendwie bin ich bocklos....:-(
nächstes We ist aber fest Taunus geplant


----------



## Phil Claus (7. Dezember 2004)

@soulfly

Well, I do hope, that you had some fun during your Christmas part, ey. If you wanna come riding down here on Sunday, you are more than welcome, and there is more to see, and ride, too. Give me a ring.

Until then


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (7. Dezember 2004)

ey why dont you come up for the final taunusloop in 2004 ??


----------



## Phil Claus (8. Dezember 2004)

Good question, soulfly, but the answer is quite simple.

We have way to much going on here currently, and you do know, what I am talking about. This weekend we hit the trails both days, next weekend I will be at the NWD premiere @ the Bodensee, the weekend after we have the Christmas session down here, but, hey, how about "between the years", as you say here. Lemme know, buddy.


----------



## soulfly (21. Dezember 2004)

Servusss !!!!
wie schauts den bei den ganzen faulenzern aus mit einer weihnachts-/jahresabschlusstour !! kriegen wir die üblichen verdächtigen diese jahr nochmal zusammen???? waldsee,frankenstein oder so..gebt mal laut!


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi there,

Well, we be holding down here a Christmas jam at the 24th, and Rene, give me a call regarding Saturday, but I can't make any promises.

Otherwise, Merry X-mas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Zombie025 (21. Dezember 2004)

Tach Mädels, 

ich hab mich ja bereits so aus dem Staub gemacht, aber der guten Ordnung halber wünsch ich noch 'n paar schöne Weihnachtsspeck-vernichtungs-Touren, ruhige Tage usw usf.

Man sieht sich in alter Frische im neuen Jahr, 

Gehabt Euch wohl

Zombie

@ guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude (oder fehlen da noch 'n paar U's  ):
Die CD ist heut angekommen, ich meld mich, sobald ich in FFM bin


----------



## AbsentMinded (16. Mai 2005)

Nachobenrück  

Tach, bin heut ein paar Runden um den See geradelt.

Waren ein bissi viel Leute auf´m Trail (naja, Pfingstmontag halt) und der Schlamm war auch nicht zu verachten.

Aber ansonsten erkläre ich die Saison um den Langener Waldsee für eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noseboard (12. Juni 2005)

hat jemand bock sich am 19.6 am see zu treffen ?


----------

